# Help needed me and my girlfriend are in tears



## 1771102 (Aug 19, 2021)

Me and my girlfriend have spent 4 months planning a vacation together, however the Philippines airport immigration/ government personnel seem to be a mixture of completely incompetent abrasive and just down right rude. 

We have planned this trip for 4 months, I have been in regular contact with immigration. They gave me a set of requirements to do before we planned our trip. I have spent a lot of money but today I phoned to say I have done all the requirements asked then they say 'ohh yeah you may also need a CFO certificate'. So I spent 3 hours calling numerous departments, Manila embassy who told me its not their problem and put the phone down, called immigration said it should be fine without CFO certificate providing you have an affidavit. I asked for this in writing she said will send it and after a few 24 hours I have still not received. Called back spoke to someone else ands they said Thailand is Covid Red List to the Philippines , she can travel but will need to quarantine upon return. The officer then mentioned she WILL need the CFO certificate or she wont be able to board!!! WTF is this country?

What I've done so far:

London Embassy signed Support and Guarantee Affidavit cost £300
Insurance for her trip £100
flights to and from Thailand £350
Quarantine hotel booking in Thailand £700
Quarantine hotel booking in Manila £500
Pre departure covid tests £40
6 months worth of online chat and photographs to prove our relationship
Certificate of entry VISA Thailand

These were all written requirements by the Beauru of Immigration they provided me 3 weeks ago. After a phone call with them today now they said I MIGHT need CFO certificate its the officers discretion. 

So I called the CFO office. They said its unlikely we can give her a certificate as we have never met in person! I said I understand your point. She is legally allowed to take a vacation. She has all the means via a legally binding affidavit and all the receipts to prove her trip is fully booked. She also has 100,000 peso in spends. The Philippines is locked down to tourism so I cant enter to visit her so we decided to both take a vacation which she is legally allowed to do as she has a visa to enter Thailand. They have then asked me for a criminal records check and all identification to prove who I am to which I promptly provided. They make their decision tomorrow. I'm sorry for the rant I just dont understand how I can be provided a list of requirements then be given another requirement 3 weeks before we fly. I am thinking about contacting a solicitor if she's rejected tomorrow. Has anyone got any advice on anything else i can be doing I have not slept and I'm exhausted. 

Regards

Jay


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

"Its allways fun in the Philippines" 

Just as a comparing it took five MONTHS to do a business registration, which business centre info say can be done in thirthy MINUTES...
But we got it done finaly last week by my businesses partner s patience with going there many times and my stubborness  because before I got things changed it was IMPOSSIBLE to register our common business type in the name registration system!!!

Its even worse with travel because of covid, because they CHANGE the rules often.

But arent you and your gf at SAME place together? 
IF so you can be HAPPY, because many arent even allowed to travel to become together...


----------



## 1771102 (Aug 19, 2021)

Lunkan said:


> "Its allways fun in the Philippines"
> 
> Just as a comparing it took five MONTHS to do a business registration, which business centre info say can be done in thirthy MINUTES...
> But we got it done finaly last week by my businesses partner s patience with going there many times and my stubborness  because before I got things changed it was IMPOSSIBLE to register our common business type in the name registration system!!!
> ...



Sorry we are not at the same place. I'm in the UK she is i the Philippines. The incompetence of the country is staggering. Also they very authoritian on the phone when they literally bark crazy things to me that make zero sense! I'm just going to pray it works out. 

Thanks for the reply. At least im not the only one going mad dealing with these people.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

The PH is probably the most dysfunctional country from top to bottom.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Jay_Eddo said:


> Thailand is Covid Red List to the Philippines , she can travel but will need to quarantine upon return. The officer then mentioned she WILL need the CFO certificate or she wont be able to board!!! WTF is this country?


Thailand status is currently until 31 Aug 2021
SOURCE: https://doh.gov.ph/sites/default/files/health-update/IATFResolution133.pdf

Understanding the CFO
SOURCE: Attending The Commission On Filipinos Overseas (CFO) – Guidance & Counselling Program (GCP) - Migrate to Australia

Registering for the CFO
SOURCE: https://cfo.gov.ph/overseas-filipinos-cfo-online-registration-system-or-of-cors-2/

Perhaps each of you should visit "reputable" travel agents in both countries who can assist each of you with these ongoing, changing covid related travel processes.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If this is the first time she has travelled then you will almost certainly need a CFO certicate. The chances of a young single girl being prevented from boarding at the airport, even with all accompanying paperwork is very high. Although possibly illegal they will take her aside and question her until she misses her flight. This is not a good time for international travel. Perhaps you are being a bit hasty.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Contacting a solicitor.. in which country.. .the ones in UK cant help you with a filipina attempting to travel to Thailand and the ones in the Philippines... well lets just say hiring one would be an even bigger waste of money for you.


Jay_Eddo said:


> I am thinking about contacting a solicitor if she's rejected tomorrow


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Jay_Eddo said:


> Sorry we are not at the same place. I'm in the UK she is i the Philippines. The incompetence of the country is staggering. Also they very authoritian on the phone when they literally bark crazy things to me that make zero sense! I'm just going to pray it works out.


 Oh I missunderstood "trip" as you were together allready.



Jay_Eddo said:


> Thanks for the reply. At least im not the only one going mad dealing with these people.


 Not being together with a love one is much worse than my problems. We have started to get a bit frustrated, but mostly we laugh about how officials mess up. I said to my business partner:
-Now you have a funny story about how the business started, which you can tell your grandkids when yoiu get old 
(His kids are toddlers still.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

As Thailand is currently a red list country even if she can find a flight going there all inbound flights to the Philippines are banned so she won't be coming back again any time soon.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Jay_Eddo said:


> Sorry we are not at the same place. I'm in the UK she is i the Philippines. The incompetence of the country is staggering. Also they very authoritian on the phone when they literally bark crazy things to me that make zero sense! I'm just going to pray it works out.
> 
> Thanks for the reply. At least im not the only one going mad dealing with these people.


Since she's a Filipina you'll have to get used to how things work or don't work here and also in the UK, these are the same people Lol... Don't let your girl friend out of the Philippines even if you can afford it, she might not be able to return. I wouldn't be traveling around Asia right now.

From everything we are experiencing in the Philippines and Asia I find that your thought process is 180 degrees from reality in this region, you don't seem to know what's going on "Lack of vaccines" and you shouldn't be traveling in this area, you'll have to wait a couple more years before any semblance of tourism will be available.


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

Jay_Eddo said:


> The incompetence of the country is staggering.


Only to someone who has never lived here.

Sorry for your situation but it is one entirely of your own making by not understanding how things are now in SEA in general and specifically in the Philippines under the current restrictions.

I am n00b to this forum but not to traveling internationally with a Filipina girlfriend (prior to COVID) and then again after were got married. It sounds like this is, as the Americans like to say, "your first rodeo". I hope that you learned from it and by all means continue to use this forum, and other such resources, to continue your education.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

there is a big lock down in Manila again. I would not be leaving the country right now. You probably won't get back inside again. 

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Jay_Eddo said:


> Me and my girlfriend
> 
> What I've done so far:
> 
> ...


My advice Jay would be even though you have only known each other online 4 months it seems you are serious enough "tears shed" that you want to meet be together, so I would stop calling her your girl friend and begin to call her your fiance, start there you might get more sympathy and help from Immigration, I also wouldn't try to fool them in any way just be 100% truthful with your intentions.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Jay_Eddo said:


> Me and my girlfriend have spent 4 months planning a vacation together, however the Philippines airport immigration/ government personnel seem to be a mixture of completely incompetent abrasive and just down right rude.
> 
> We have planned this trip for 4 months, I have been in regular contact with immigration. They gave me a set of requirements to do before we planned our trip. I have spent a lot of money but today I phoned to say I have done all the requirements asked then they say 'ohh yeah you may also need a CFO certificate'. So I spent 3 hours calling numerous departments, Manila embassy who told me its not their problem and put the phone down, called immigration said it should be fine without CFO certificate providing you have an affidavit. I asked for this in writing she said will send it and after a few 24 hours I have still not received. Called back spoke to someone else ands they said Thailand is Covid Red List to the Philippines , she can travel but will need to quarantine upon return. The officer then mentioned she WILL need the CFO certificate or she wont be able to board!!! WTF is this country?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I understand your frustration but I am going to be blunt and honest with you.

First, your girlfriend and you should have known that it is hard for a young (I assume) single Filipina to leave the country for the first time, especially alone. The younger she is, the harder it is. This is a fairly common discussion among Filipinos who want to travel, so if your girlfriend did not bring it up, I assume she is naïve in the area of travel.

Second, even with a CFO certificate, the Philippines immigration can deny her boarding at the airport if he/she suspects something. Google for some stories about this.

Why do they have CFO and strict exit rules? The Philippines has millions of poor, family oriented people. They will do almost anything to help their family. Or sometimes it can be selfish, only to help themselves out of poverty. A foreign job, or a foreign boyfriend, can offer way out of poverty for a Filipino, and the family. Unfortunately, there are unscrupulous people who take advantage of this situation, and that is why there is CFO.

In this link, someone gave a nice summary of situation:



https://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/84130/how-can-i-avoid-being-stopped-when-exiting-phillipines-by-immigration-and-or-bei



_In Philippines the Bureau of Immigration does more than just checking that you have the proper paperwork to leave the country. By law they are required to make sure the Filipino citizens leaving the country are not potential victims of human trafficking. Those who are suspected to be victims of human trafficking are refused immigration clearance, and cannot leave the country. This is called "offloading", and happens quite often to Filipinos (foreign citizens are not affected).
The typical profile of Filipinos affected by this is:_

_A female of relatively young age (the younger, the more likely it to happen, but I know someone who was 31 when she was offloaded). Very rarely males are being offloaded too. Discrimination, I know;_
_This is her first trip overseas alone;_
_The stated goal is either "visiting a boyfriend" or "tourism" without strict itinerary, hotel reservations, etc. A two-day "shopping" trip to Thailand attracts much less attention;_
_The relationship was relatively brief (or even was purely online);_
_All this makes the Immigration suspicious of trafficking, because this is how a lot of Filipinos end up there (yes, this really happens). And once they are suspicious, they start questioning. As you see, their interest is very different from the airline, which only cares about you being admitted and doesn't care what you'd do after that. The Immigration is also trained well in detecting inconsistencies and uncover lies - they heard plenty. This is another reason why it is better to *stick to the facts, tell the truth, do not change your story and do not try to make it look better*._


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Sorry, but I just have to laugh at these posts from lovesick (there is a ruder word for it) individuals' posts. 

First, understand THIS. The Philippines is a PRISON for its citizens. Being allowed out needs lots of special permissions.

Second, some guys seem to think that the Philippines can be used as some sort of 'lending' library' for hot young ladies. 
Understandably, the government here are on to this, and somewhat inconvenient (to the lender) vetting procedures have now been put in place.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Well Thailand is being added to the UK red list so the whole question has now become mute.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Even more inconvenient for borrower and lender.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

grahamw57 said:


> Sorry, but I just have to laugh at these posts from lovesick (there is a ruder word for it) individuals' posts.
> 
> First, understand THIS. The Philippines is a PRISON for its citizens. Being allowed out needs lots of special permissions.
> 
> ...


Not just the love sick but those that think there is a smorgasbord on offer in S/E Asian countries,,,,, much cheaper to visit the local brothel with no commitments, but it depends what you are looking for. Lust or a decent future with the one.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Not just the love sick but those that think there is a smorgasbord on offer in S/E Asian countries,,,,, much cheaper to visit the local brothel with no commitments, but it depends what you are looking for. Lust or a decent future with the one.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Yes I'm sure a brothel is much cheaper than a wife 😁


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Not just the love sick but those that think there is a smorgasbord on offer in S/E Asian countries,,,,, much cheaper to visit the local brothel with no commitments, but it depends what you are looking for. Lust or a decent future with the one.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Steve, from what I remember stationed in Subic Bay, most of the men ended up marrying the girl working in the bar and the girls working the bar also wanted marriage.

I know this to be fact because one day I'm in the bars and Subic and I had girl friends and the next I'm in a mall in San Diego and running into the same girl, she had married another sailor. I couldn't marry in Subic because I was TAD or Temporary duty off a ship stationed in the Philippines so I didn't really live here but the guys that lived and worked out of our base, most got married.


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

Memories flooding back of nights in the Westerner - target rich environment for young Marines...


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I know how you feel. I'm in the UK too and the last time I saw my gf was October 2019. I was also contemplating flying my GF to the Maldives but have aborted those plans.

You wont like my reply but I must give you my honest feedback: *this is not a good idea*. You haven't even met in person yet which weakens your case and as others have pointed out - if shes young she is pretty much guaranteed to be either prevented from boarding or offloaded after boarding.

I met my Filipina gf in Singapore after 3 years of chatting. I got her a ticket from Iloilo to Singapore in 2018. She was 38 years old and she was STILL taken aside at the airport and questioned. Like you I had gone to town on the documents. Proof of funds, my passport copy, pages of our chats with timestamps, I made sure she had an encyclopedia. But she was still taken aside. 

I was nervously pacing up and down in Singapore Changi until she sent a selfie - from inside the airplane. So it was close. Real close. And this is for an adult woman close to 40. Good luck with a girl in her 20s.

This is also the worst time to be gallivanting around Asia. The covid situation is in flux and things change DAILY. You do not want to be caught up in some restrictive lockdown in another country. She will also face a strict hotel quarantine (and more costs for you) when she goes back. And if theres restrictions and lockdowns even she as a citizen might have trouble getting back in. What will you do then?

This is not what you wanted to read but I would strongly advise both of you to hunker down and just wait for borders to open (which IMO will only happen end of 2022 or 2nd quarter 2023). Then you can fly to her. As nice as long chats & video calls for months and years are you need to be with each other IRL to get a good idea of compatibility no matter how hot she is. In-person meets are a whole different kettle of fish and vital before you commit.

You have already dropped the cash for all these things so I hope things do work out for you but be aware that even if it does this is a risky time to be scooting around in planes and meeting in another country. If you decide to cancel I hope you can recover a good chunk of your money.

_ Far better to do this first meet in her home country than some random 3rd one during a rampaging pandemic. _

Good luck!


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I know how you feel. I'm in the UK too and the last time I saw my gf was October 2019. I was also contemplating flying my GF to the Maldives but have aborted those plans.
> 
> You wont like my reply but I must give you my honest feedback: *this is not a good idea*. You haven't even met in person yet which weakens your case and as others have pointed out - if shes young she is pretty much guaranteed to be either prevented from boarding or offloaded after boarding.
> 
> ...


GREAT ADVICE!!!! PAY HEED!


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

Jay_Eddo said:


> Me and my girlfriend have spent 4 months planning a vacation together, however the Philippines airport immigration/ government personnel seem to be a mixture of completely incompetent abrasive and just down right rude.
> 
> We have planned this trip for 4 months, I have been in regular contact with immigration. They gave me a set of requirements to do before we planned our trip. I have spent a lot of money but today I phoned to say I have done all the requirements asked then they say 'ohh yeah you may also need a CFO certificate'. So I spent 3 hours calling numerous departments, Manila embassy who told me its not their problem and put the phone down, called immigration said it should be fine without CFO certificate providing you have an affidavit. I asked for this in writing she said will send it and after a few 24 hours I have still not received. Called back spoke to someone else ands they said Thailand is Covid Red List to the Philippines , she can travel but will need to quarantine upon return. The officer then mentioned she WILL need the CFO certificate or she wont be able to board!!! WTF is this country?
> 
> ...


I've read some great advice given you and I will add my 2 cents. I am married to a Filipina and live here ONLY because I was trapped since I arrived due to the China virus. There is ZERO chance they will let a woman under 30 board a plane and depart anywhere with no previous international travel history. I have years of experience helping foreigners meet Asian gf's and your relationship as you've described it turns on EVERY alarm bell. Go slowly, cautiously, believe but VERIFY everything. I'm a senior trying to get back to the America KNOWING it might be years before I can see my wife again due to the virus but it is the best option. Don't be impatient......the money you've spent thus far pales in comparison to what many expats lose being with the wrong woman over here. Literally tens of thousands of good women are here looking for a foreign husband but in that mix are just as many scammers, criminals and prostitutes. Be VERY careful. The China virus might have saved your life.....if your gf is the right one...she will wait and WANT to do things the right way.
Best of luck!


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

Jay_Eddo said:


> Me and my girlfriend have spent 4 months planning a vacation together, however the Philippines airport immigration/ government personnel seem to be a mixture of completely incompetent abrasive and just down right rude.
> 
> We have planned this trip for 4 months, I have been in regular contact with immigration. They gave me a set of requirements to do before we planned our trip. I have spent a lot of money but today I phoned to say I have done all the requirements asked then they say 'ohh yeah you may also need a CFO certificate'. So I spent 3 hours calling numerous departments, Manila embassy who told me its not their problem and put the phone down, called immigration said it should be fine without CFO certificate providing you have an affidavit. I asked for this in writing she said will send it and after a few 24 hours I have still not received. Called back spoke to someone else ands they said Thailand is Covid Red List to the Philippines , she can travel but will need to quarantine upon return. The officer then mentioned she WILL need the CFO certificate or she wont be able to board!!! WTF is this country?
> 
> ...


One more thing....You need to delete this post ASAP. The government here monitors these kinds of sites and they are VERY sensitive if someone disparages them. You may already be blacklisted...no joke! Untold numbers of people arriving the first time at the airport here have been quickly sent back home from rude or disparaging remarks towards Filipinos....especially about government employees.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

ThisIsParadise? said:


> One more thing....You need to delete this post ASAP. The government here monitors these kinds of sites and they are VERY sensitive if someone disparages them. You may already be blacklisted...no joke! Untold numbers of people arriving the first time at the airport here have been quickly sent back home from rude or disparaging remarks towards Filipinos....especially about government employees.


Can you back up your claims? Cynical and conspiracy theories ring a bell. Derogatory opinions will raise attention so stop it.
I will also ask how long you have been married to a Filipina? Your inability to leave this country? Your negativity towards the Filipino people, just curious why you can this country.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

bigpearl said:


> Can you back up your claims? Cynical and conspiracy theories ring a bell. Derogatory opinions will raise attention so stop it.
> I will also ask how long you have been married to a Filipina? Your inability to leave this country? Your negativity towards the Filipino people, just curious why you can this country.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


What kind of a clown thinks they have the right to tell me or anyone else to "stop it"? 🤣 Why do I owe an anonymous clown any explanations??? I'm here trying to help with BOTH sides of living here....but like most here with a financial interest in keeping the uninitiated in the dark they don't like me. I'm not here to be liked or gain points so you best mind your own business. I have no ax to grind with you unless YOU give me one! Have a good day! Seriously!


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

bigpearl said:


> Can you back up your claims? Cynical and conspiracy theories ring a bell. Derogatory opinions will raise attention so stop it.
> I will also ask how long you have been married to a Filipina? Your inability to leave this country? Your negativity towards the Filipino people, just curious why you can this country.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


One additional point. I 100% don't hate anybody, let alone Filipinos but I refuse to close my eyes to certain cultural differences that are revolting to many foreigners. Just because everyone else is afraid to talk about these things does not mean they don't exist!!! What I talk about I actually witnessed with my own eyes...more than once sadly. I also readily admit the Philippines is a vast network of islands and different cultures so I would never paint with a broad brush that they are even similar in nature. How could I know...I've only lived on three different islands!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

ThisIsParadise? said:


> What kind of a clown thinks they have the right to tell me or anyone else to "stop it"? 🤣 Why do I owe an anonymous clown any explanations??? I'm here trying to help with BOTH sides of living here....but like most here with a financial interest in keeping the uninitiated in the dark they don't like me. I'm not here to be liked or gain points so you best mind your own business. I have no ax to grind with you unless YOU give me one! Have a good day! Seriously!


Groan, the sinking of the ship.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

ThisIsParadise? said:


> One additional point. I 100% don't hate anybody, let alone Filipinos but I refuse to close my eyes to certain cultural differences that are revolting to many foreigners. Just because everyone else is afraid to talk about these things does not mean they don't exist!!! What I talk about I actually witnessed with my own eyes...more than once sadly. I also readily admit the Philippines is a vast network of islands and different cultures so I would never paint with a broad brush that they are even similar in nature. How could I know...I've only lived on three different islands!


You already painted your picture in another thread.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

Never wrestle with a pig Steve...


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)




----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Never wrestle with a pig Steve...


The pigs are easy mate it's the tossers that can be ingratiating even when they don't realise the horse has bolted let alone the pig nor wisdom offered to that pig. Tossers? Different cup as you well know. Haven't caught one yet but nearly me thinks. Been close a few times but more astute hunters bettered me., and the tossers are hard to find these days.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

grahamw57 said:


> View attachment 100335


Been there Graham, I want to see more of your off topic humour.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

bigpearl said:


> The pigs are easy mate it's the tossers that can be ingratiating even when they don't realise the horse has bolted let alone the pig nor wisdom offered to that pig. Tossers? Different cup as you well know. Haven't caught one yet but nearly me thinks. Been close a few times but more astute hunters bettered me., and the tossers are hard to find these days.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Our new fellow Expat "ThisIsParadise?" has asked me to delete his account, I'm unable to do this but relayed the information to staff, it takes a few days for this to get accomplished.

We are going to encounter new Expats with issues, money is the fix-all but some don't have that luxury. 

In PM I tried to get him to focus on getting help with his issues but... He had a lot to get off his chest.

I almost forgot what the topic was, oh yea:

"Help needed me and my girlfriend are in tears"


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I apologise to fellow members also for speaking my mind with retaliations as I do but sometimes once you've sh#t in the nest it's best to leave and move on and not relive mistakes, nor thrust one sided grievances within an expat community devoted to this country.
You want to clean that mess ask and don't wallow in it. Lick your wounds etc.

I have my whinges and b#tches as many do and most times the serious members here slap me or offer good friendly advice and opinions. Tempering the soul so to speak.
OMO but no matter country, politics or culture, it was I that chose to live here and the rose coloured glasses were lost 10 years ago and reality set in, as another/many said. You ain't in Kansas now Dorothy. The good has to outweigh the bad or I/others chose the wrong partner and country.
Bitterness has no place here or elsewhere. Get over it. Choices.

My apologies to the OP for the derailment of your post.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I apologise to fellow members also for speaking my mind with retaliations as I do but sometimes once you've sh#t in the nest it's best to leave and move on and not relive mistakes, nor thrust one sided grievances within an expat community devoted to this country.
> You want to clean that mess ask and don't wallow in it. Lick your wounds etc.
> 
> I have my whinges and b#tches as many do and most times the serious members here slap me or offer good friendly advice and opinions. Tempering the soul so to speak.
> ...


I think ThisIsParadise will probably stay here and work out his issues and I'll bet once he's left he'll have many regrets.

I also panicked my first attempt at making the Philippines my final stop and left only to find out what huge mistake that was and so I worked double shifts and started all over again in the US... What a lonely 3 years that was for me and I had many things to get off my chest, so bad that I was banned from this forum, I ended up with a new provider and new computer and was back on again with a much better temperament and appreciation for how the forum also helped me.

Well... The OP ended up creating what amounts to a drive by thread, so if this continues off topic so be it and ThisIsParadise made it clear to me that he knew he would ruffle some feathers, oh well.


----------

